# Opening Day Turkey



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Guess I played my cards right this morning. 

I went out with my best friend, we were amidst a woods full of happy gobbling turkeys, an hour of calling sweet and seductive convinced this fella to come over and check out what was waiting for him.

I was able to watch him prance and strut around a hen 30 yards from me for about 10 minutes before i decided I better take my shot, Had a good time.

Now to get out fishing!!!!


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Sweet!!!! Nice Job Kathleen!!!! I was supposed to go out this morning, but my sinuses have been kicking my butt since Saturday.... Now get out there and get some waldos, there was a whole floatilla just north of the public launch this morning. Looked like they were fishing the trough threw there.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice Bird!!! You gotta love this turkey hunting stuff!!!.......Mack


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice bird. I hope to do the same in the late season. How are you fixin' him? :corkysm55


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Sweet and Seductive works every time.

Dang girl, you don't mess around. I love it. Awesome work. 



Now for the fishies. Ah...you mentioend something in your PM that got my blood moving girlfriend. You said the "S" word. :16suspect Lord have mercy...:lol:


Congrats Kathleen, as always, nice work.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

RiverLady's right, you DON'T mess around!! congratulations on your bird!!


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Nice Job Kathleen, thats cool..Cya Slick


----------



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

Holy wow girl!!! Nice job! I can't get out until Thursday  Congrats on a fine gobbler!!!


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Thank you everyone. 

I plan to have some family over and do the deep fryer thing, a friend of mine has the deep fryer and they are really good cooked that way


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice job!!! Now it's time to fish!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Congrats on the bird !!


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

great job. I was not so fortunate, could not get a bird to answer.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Congrats, great looking bird. I also struck out. Our flock has been descimated, either by coyotes, raccoons, the weather; or all of the above. I saw one hen and never even heard a gobbler.


----------



## SpawnSac27 (Mar 3, 2008)

Beautiful bird, love to see it! Congrats, now get the fly rod out and go catch some steelhead


----------

